# Missing Part?



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry this question is vague and brief, but does anyone know what this part is for? I was traveling this past weekend and stowed my gym bag behind my seat. When removing it, I noticed this part sitting underneath the bag on the floor (behind the seat). I have no idea what it's for and looked around everywhere to see if there was any obvious location for it. I realize it's quite a vague looking piece, but if anyone knows ... it'd be helpful.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Missing Part? (Grafixx101)*

Any numbers or letters on it?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

It does not really remind me of anything I have seen in the car.
Are you sure it came from the car?
Maybe ask your kids/wife or something?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

I just vacuumed mine to get the tree pollen out and found nothing high or low that looks like that anywhere....short of getting a mirror to look under the seat......
does the color/texture match anything in your car?




_Modified by just-jean at 12:05 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Part? (Grafixx101)*

List it on eBay with an opening bid of $200. I promise that within 30 minutes, at least half a dozen smart-aleks will email you to tell you that you can buy a new, unused whatcha-ma-callit for only $xx.99, and that's how you can find out exactly what the thing is.








Michael


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Missing Part? (Grafixx101)*

Do you have young children?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Part? (flheat)*

No - which forces me to ask: what the heck is that thing?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Missing Part? (PanEuropean)*

mistress?


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Missing Part? (flheat)*

I found one of those in my backseat, too.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hahaha. Thanks for all the responses







I don't have kids, no wife, no "working girls" . It might have been left by someone accidentally, but it's such an odd looking piece. . .I just had to ask.
It also does not have any numbers or the VW symbol on it, so it may be from my gym bag







? Thanks for all the suggestions !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Brian:
You are aware that we are all waiting with bated breath to find out what that thing is? In fact, I understand that Rich at OEM Plus has plans to stock it as an Eos accessory as soon as you can advise him what it is, who makes it, and how much it costs.
Michael


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Brian:
You are aware that we are all waiting with bated breath to find out what that thing is? In fact, I understand that Rich at OEM Plus has plans to stock it as an Eos accessory as soon as you can advise him what it is, who makes it, and how much it costs.
Michael

Hahahaha







I honestly have not found out what it is yet. I haven't been searching very much, but it has to be from something other than my Eos. I will definitely let you all in on what I discover (if anything).


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Brian, 
I may be close to an answer on this... my EOS is in the shop right now after a few minor items rained down from above. 
I decided to take the car in when I was opening the roof yesterday afternoon, and I heard a small thunk, roll, and another thunk as something rolled off of the roof and into the rear driver-side "roof compartment" (or whatever you call that empty space beside the backseat, under the flap, where the roof assembly lands). I was able to fish out a cone-shaped spring, about 1 inch tall and one inch wide, along with a screw that ran through the middle. The service folks just reinstalled it and tightened the other one, too.
In addition to the spring, I found *two* of the black rubber items that you photographed at the top of this thread. They were mirror images of each other, and were sitting in the middle of the back seat. I'm betting they are from one of the Webasto-manufactured parts of the car, given where they landed. 
What else, you ask? Well, there was a washer and a screw that landed in the trunk, which have been replaced. 
Finally, it appears that the trunk closing mechanism went a little wild, since it snapped the plastic caps at the bottom of the rubber pegs at the bottom of the trunk lid. (The rubber pegs land on the horizontal surface above the bumper and are spring loaded)
Oh... I'm also asking them to look at the wind noise from the rear driver side window, but that should be a basic "krytox/reset pinch protection/maybe readjust" issue as Michael has well described in other wind noise points. 
I'll post as I get more details. Despite all these issues, I was able to raise the top last night, and drop it this morning on the way to the dealer. 
-David


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Funmobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_Brian, 
I may be close to an answer on this... my EOS is in the shop right now after a few minor items rained down from above. 
In addition to the spring, I found *two* of the black rubber items that you photographed at the top of this thread. They were mirror images of each other, and were sitting in the middle of the back seat. I'm betting they are from one of the Webasto-manufactured parts of the car, given where they landed. 
-David

WOW ! So just to clarify David, the part is located under the fabric that covers the roof opening mechanism? In other words, I will have to look for the location during the middle of the roof opening/closing operation? If so, that's very, very interesting! I heard an odd noise when opening the roof about the time the part surfaced, but didn't put 2 and 2 together. Thank you so much for your insight and please keep us all posted on the outcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

holy snap please do tell us what broke and where.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*








Well... the rubber parts stumped the VW service guys, too. They had three people look at it, and none could figure out where they came from. (The research included comparisons to other EOSes at the dealer. 
Brian- yes, that is exactly where I suspect the rubber parts came from. First off, I think VW puts part numbers on everything. Second, I'm not sure what has the energy to launch those things into the air, but my guess would be something in that rear panel. Also-- since there were two of them, it is something on either side.
Hopefully I'll have a chance to watch the mechanism from the outside and investigate, but with in-laws visiting this weekend, it might be a while. 
I didn't have time to gather more detail on the source of the spring and the screw, but they said they put them back in, and they tightened the ones on the other side, too. They mentioned that the loose spring might help with wind noise, but I haven't been in the car with the roof up yet to see. (The techs were impressed with the idea of testing it with masking tape, though) 
BTW- service at the dealer was very good: they got me in and out quickly, and were clearly interested in the car. Hopefully this was a one-time issue caused by some loose screws: if not, I'll keep folks informed. In the meantime, I am at 3000 miles, zero leaks, and super-satisfied with the car. 
-David


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

Brian, David
Can you give us some idea of the size of the thingy-ma-jig...


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark- 
The dealer didn't give them back to me, so I can't measure. 
From what I remember, I'd guess about 3, maybe 4, inches along on the longer dimension (7-10 cm). It is made of a very flexible black rubber material.
Thanks,
David


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

I spent about 30 mins looking over the roof and rear deck with them in the maintenance position and I cant' see anything that shape...


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Missing Part? (Funmobile)*

One in my back set on vehicle delivery as well. Just stuck it in the glovebox in case I figured it out sometime in the future...
I syuspect it is something used during shipping. Probably at the roof-windshield interface. When the car is first operated it probably sticks to the roof for a bit and ends up dropping off in the back seat.
If you notice one end has a finger grip as if it is intended to be inserted or removed with that tab.


_Modified by xstatic at 9:14 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

I found out what it is!!!! It is a rubber trim piece from the windscreen. It fits on the bottom front of the driver's side in back of the slide pin!
I just found it when I was taking mine out. When I saw, my first reaction was "Holy sh*t. That's THE mystery part."
Pictures here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334855



_Modified by owr084 at 7:42 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks so much!!!! I'm going to go re-attach mine now.


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Missing Part? (Grafixx101)*




















Val


----------

